# Porsche day - Gaydon



## clive993 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hope you guys dont take this as an advertising message - if so feel free to remove!

I help run The Indpendent Porsche CLub - its annual day is at Gaydon on the 3rd August (Sunday). We usually get about a 1000 Porsches turn up and about 2-3000 people.

So if it sounds interesting and you like Porsches - its a pretty good event to attend. 

I put my car in for Pride of Ownership (we dont do concours judging etc) so feel free to laugh at my attempts if you do turn up!


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

clive993 said:


> Hope you guys dont take this as an advertising message - if so feel free to remove!
> 
> I help run The Indpendent Porsche CLub - its annual day is at Gaydon on the 3rd August (Sunday). We usually get about a 1000 Porsches turn up and about 2-3000 people.
> 
> ...


I will be there with Mark Wibberley from Race Glaze Ltd :thumb:

Pop over and say Hi.

Dave


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Dont wreck the place as i will be there on the 10th with BMWCC


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Hope to be there too. Will come and see you on Marks stand Dave


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I'll pop along to this too.


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

give me a shout Paddy and i will meet up


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Will do mate. Maybe go for a beer after. I think i might be giving stuart a hand on the swissvax stand. Its only 5 miles from my house, so i said i'd help out if needed.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Race Glaze are the sponsors of the Pride of Ownership, as we were last year and we're planning some useful stuff for folks, though I'm not saying what yet.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

will pop along as its just up the road 'ish from me, and I love all the Porsches 

hopefully catch a few of you there :thumb:


----------



## clive993 (Apr 4, 2008)

Look forward to seeing some of you guys on the Sunday - over 24 traders attending, We have the current Porsche Supercup 911 Winning car on show, Porsche Silverstone will be there showing the new 997 version launched about now actually. And it you like the good old 70's air cooled there will be some superb examples from Autofarm - basically a full on Porkfest!

My car will be in the Pride of Ownership section (Blue 993) - i am just an enthusisastic amateur, so please feel free to offer advice, i am not precious at all! Always looking to improve.......

Do come over and say hi.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I love the 993's, so i'll def be taking a look around. Come over and say hi, as i'll be on the swissvax stand.


----------

